# accidentally deleted book



## Betsyam (Nov 12, 2008)

OOPS!  My son was looking at my Kindle & accidentally deleted a book I was reading-can I download it again at no cost?  I can't access Amazon at the moment (weather) so don't know if it will work or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When you go to Amazon Contents on your K, doesn't it show there?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you can download it again at no cost.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If you got it on Amazon, just go to the Content Manager and move the book to Kindle memory. If it wasn't from Amazon, you will have to re-download it from that site. For Fictionwise, just log into your account and re-download it. 

Don't go the page where you buy the book - Amazon will happily let you buy it again.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Go to your account at Amazon and choose Manage Your Kindle. All your purchases will be there and you can download to your computer (if Whispernet is not working) and transfer with the USB cable.

Here's a picture showing what it will look like:


----------



## Betsyam (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks!  I found it in content manager & it is transferring back!


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the great things about the Kindle.  Once you buy a book from the Amazon Kindle Store, it's stored in your Media Library in the Amazon "cloud".  You can delete it off your Kindle to clean it up of books you have read and it's still stored at Amazon, ready to be downloaded again if you want it back.  

Deleting a book you have downloaded from another vendor can be a problem since Amazon will not have it in storage.  I made a folder on my computer's Desktop called Kindle Downloads.  I keep a copy of every non-Amazon book I've downloaded there as a backup.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Don't go the page where you buy the book - Amazon will happily let you buy it again.


I don't think that's true. . . .I tried to buy Kindle book once and was told "you already bought this title on [date]." Sure enough, I had. Guess I REALLY wanted to read it. . . . .

Ann


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you can buy it again through your Kindle.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I also once tried to buy a book twice and Amazon wouldn't let me. It said I had already downloaded it.

Also just to clarify something that everyone keeps saying, that Amazon will keep a copy of all the books that you buy from it so that you can redownload them. I suppose most of you know that this is almost certainly not really true. There's no way they keep a copy of your books. I'm sure they just keep a list of the books you downloaded, and then when you request one, they go to the online book and download it. That is why you can get an updated version of any book. I assume most of you know this, but just in case there was any confusion for the new Kindlers, I thought I'd be more explicit.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Another cool thing I discovered after making the same mistake. When you redownload the book, your Kindle even remembers where you were in the book, so no searching for your page.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

I seem to recall that if you delete an Amazon-purchased book from your Kindle that you have added Notes to, that it will redownload with the original notes intact.  Can anyone verify?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cush said:


> I seem to recall that if you delete an Amazon-purchased book from your Kindle that you have added Notes to, that it will redownload with the original notes intact.  Can anyone verify?


It will if you have "Backup of Annotations Enabled" in your settings.

L


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Another cool thing I discovered after making the same mistake. When you redownload the book, your Kindle even remembers where you were in the book, so no searching for your page.


 Thanks L.R. I didn't realize that!!!


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie.  I do.  Probably should have checked your FAQ Book!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

The only way that any ebooks bought from Amazon can be removed from your account is if you have Amazon remove them as they won't allow you to do it yourself (I've tried getting rid of the free ebooks I had gotten from Amazon but the most that I could do was put them into the "trash barrel", it wouldn't let me delete them from there.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cush said:


> Thanks, Leslie. I do. Probably should have checked your FAQ Book!


Actually, I'm not sure that's in there. Note to self for revised edition...

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just to correct some earlier info in this thread: Once you buy a book, you cannot be re-charged for it if you try to "buy it again" through either Amazon.com or the Kindle itself. You'll get a message in both cases indicating that you already purchased the book.

Of course, if you erase it, you CAN re-download it again at no charge.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsyam said:


> OOPS! My son was looking at my Kindle & accidentally deleted a book I was reading-can I download it again at no cost? I can't access Amazon at the moment (weather) so don't know if it will work or not.
> 
> Thanks!


Once you purchase or download the freebies they are always on Amazon for you. If you ever decided you wanted to read a book again or accidentally deleted one  you still have it. I delete my books and unwanted samples as I read them to keep my home page tidy.


----------

